# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Transfer from Geneva to Chamonix

## AmondoO

Hi all, flying to Chamonix soon and need a transfer from Geneva airport to this village. Can you help?

----------


## AmondoO

I was also advised by a service

----------


## AmondoO

I was advised atob geneva, do you think it's a good option?

----------

